# Millipedes in a Bioactive setup



## Finn19 (Feb 16, 2020)

I recently received a vivarium than I’ve been planning to make into a bioavtive setup. So far I’ve got a drainage layer and was looking to buy some substrate suitable for millipedes. I really want a giant African millipede. However, I realised that because they are herbivorous, they could potentially eat the live plants in my vivarium? Would this occur? I don’t want this to happen and it’s put me off buying animals like leaf insects and jungle nymphs as apparently they’re eat them. Would a millipede do the same?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## BepopCola (Feb 17, 2020)

Finn19 said:


> I really want a giant African millipede. However, I realised that because they are herbivorous, they could potentially eat the live plants in my vivarium? Would this occur?


I've tried many times to make a bioactive enclosure for my A. gigas, but they will eat any plant they can bite into. The only ones that have held up for me are sansevieria and an unknown bromeliad.

I've had better success with other millipede species, but they will still eat certain plants. For instance, Syngonium podophyllum always gets eaten, ferns get nibbled at and their rhizomes get eaten which eventually ends the plant, and any food type plant (strawberry, sweet potato, chia) will get eaten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Finn19 (Feb 17, 2020)

Urgh that’s annoying, I really really wanted a giant African millipede. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BepopCola (Feb 17, 2020)

Maybe others know of plants that would work. 
They're just kind of expensive to experiment with. I once had mine set up with a Christmas cactus for months without incident, then one decided to eat it, and died soon after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't speak for A. gigas; but I have kept a small _Annona cherimola _tree in a _Mardonius parilis acuticonis _display along with _Alocasia amazonica, _and some bromeliads.  All grew just fine without being grazed on.  I'm sure there are others you could keep too; but honestly, with most millies, it's difficult at best. Especially since you have to tend to dig through the substrate periodically to amend it or pull babies, etc this disrupts the roots of most plants you could grow.  But, I suspect any climbing vines (_Marcgravia_ is one of my favorites) would do well in addition to a variety of epiphytic orchids.  Millies do occasionally climb, but rarely and should leave those sorts of plants alone.

Edit: as far as keeping Phasmids in planted enclosures, it can also be done, but with some trial and error.  I'll try and get a picture uploaded of a column tank I've recently set up for a variety of phasmid species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Finn19 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you, I really want a planter tank and a millipede but I was worried they’d eat everything


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah, as others have said live plants and millipedes encounter a variety of difficulties; if the plants don't get eaten they get burrowed through, if they don't get burrowed through they get eaten, ha ha. 
Also, the lighting required for many kinds of plants can make the terrarium very bright, leading to the more photophobic millipedes spending their days buried away (if they aren't already, that is. Some species are very active however, even during the day), only to emerge at night.

I think, besides the suggestions made by the others, epiphytic plants and those with very thick leaves, such as bromeliads, would be your best bet to ensure survival of both the millipedes and the plants. 
I can totally envision an awesome setup, with a sort of large cork tube forming a tree trunk out of which are growing various epiphytes, while down below in the substrate millipedes ply their trade in the leaf litter and rotting wood...

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Feb 20, 2020)

Maybe with some live mosses? Lower light etc. maybe it could work??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 20, 2020)

Moss actually requires surprisingly bright light and almost constant moisture in order to thrive, I think you'd have a very hard time getting mosses to grow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Criteria (Feb 20, 2020)

Funnily enough moss seems to be the only thing that's happy in my setups. I have two varieties in each tank to add some colour and something different for my millipedes to walk over/eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 20, 2020)

As @MasterOogway said, many/most mosses require bright lighting and un-providable amounts of moisture in the enclosure. Also, many mosses are eagerly consumed by millipedes, so you might struggle to keep them alive even if the set up is perfect for them.

@Criteria, what lighting are you using for them? Did you collect them or purchase them?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Criteria (Feb 20, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> @Criteria, what lighting are you using for them? Did you collect them or purchase them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I have my millipedes in my living room so it's just indirect sun light. They're obviously kept well away from the window, and I keep a piece of fabric covering part of their enclosure so they have a shaded area to hang out in. To be honest I find they're ok with some light but I guess that's species dependant.

I find normal carpet moss does best with low light and tends not to be eaten too much so that's my go to moss for adding colour. I collect sheets of it locally and then make it as safe for them as possible.

The other moss I use is more problematic, some of it takes and does well, some doesn't - but the millipedes tend to eat it eventually anyway. I'll have to look into what kind it is.

The thing with moss is that some kinds prefer to be kept moist all the time and others need to dry out between watering in order to survive and spread. I tend to add water to my tank via the carpet moss so it's needs are met and then just mist the other kind when required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Feb 20, 2020)

MasterOogway said:


> Moss actually requires surprisingly bright light and almost constant moisture in order to thrive, I think you'd have a very hard time getting mosses to grow.


I meant if they couse find some like what @Criteria said About normal carpet moss vs the higher maintenance ones people use more often in things like dart frog setups n all that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

